# Tribals



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

I have drawing tribals for a long time now. Started when i was 12 or something and was sitting in the classroom, paying absolutly no attention to the teacher (think it was in French class). I started drawing them anywhere i could.
Anyways, these are the latest i drew. I also designed my own tattoo, i shall make a pic of that one and post it in here too i guess.

A Butterfly






A Centaur





A Scorpion





A Crocodile





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Whoa, these are really cool man!


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2006)

That scorpian one is really good! Nice work!

Rob


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for the comments


----------



## zoe08 (Jan 5, 2006)

Those are really awesome!!!  Great job!!  Would love to see more!!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks 

Here is my tattoo. Its on my right arm and for the biggest part i designed it myself. I allready had an armband (the bottom part of the tattoo) and i drew another piece that fit on it. There is a slight color difference in the two of them, but the other one was 6 years old before i added the new part. So the colors of that one are slightly faded. But im cool with that, somekind of difference between old and new but still in harmony.





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------

